# Riding lawn mower question



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I currently have a late 90's Sears 16hp 42" deck 6 speed manual transmission riding mower that's on its last legs.
Does anyone know where I can find a new riding lawn mower with a manual transmission? I have searched everywhere and it seems all riding mowers have automatic or hydrostatic transmissions. (I dont even know what a hydrostatic transmission is.) I cannot find a manual transmission rider anywhere.
I had a friend who had a Sears automatic transmission rider and had nothing but trouble with it. Any ideas would help.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think all are going to be automatic.I have a 2012 Craftsman LT1500 it has horrible reviews but mine has been a solid workhorse.I make it do jobs it wasn't intended to do.If you can find a nice John Deere I'd go with that.MY 1974 JD 112 with 12hp eats the Craftsman for lunch.LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Gramps has a John Deere zero turn riding mower. We've had it for maybe 5
years now and it's been great. He loves it. It's not top of the line but works hard for us.
I'm not sure what the transmission is though, I'll ask him when he joins the living...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Gramps said his is automatic. He said that all zero turns are automatic. What do I know, I just watch him go....


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dawg I do believe that manual trannys have gone the way of the Dodo bird. I have a 2001 Murry 16 hp that is manual...but I also have an old 2005 Murry thats Hydro...seems all manufactures went that route around the mid 2000's. That style of transmission is much cheaper to produce.
I also have a sears 1975 SS16 that I have restored..it's a basic Yard/Garden Tractor..that accepts many attachments..even 3 point hitch implements... The reason I kept this is that its heavy...compact yet powerful and has 3 speed High and Low for 6 total gears. Many foks use the as a small snow Plow/Blower/sweeper for urban settings...i just like old machinery.

Anyway if you are just looking for a mower..all the new/newer ones are gonna be Hydo-drive


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Chicken forum's cousin http://www.tractorforum.com/


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats a nice site....I'm a forum member over there... Lots of info on all types of Farm/Tractor/Equipment......service repair restore.....yes very good link....
Check it out Dawg, you may find a lot of useful info..


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I'll check out the tractor forum.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think the JD cost almost the same in 1974 as the newer Craftsman.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

you won't find much in the way of a manual tranny with newer mowers. everything is hydro-static and the zero turners are hydraulic powered. any particular reason you are wanting a manual?


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

NM156, Nice looking JD. With that blower do you have to run wheel weights at the rear or do the chains provide enough bite?

I've got a set of Ag. thread tires on my SS16 this year....filled them with liquid instead of running weights. Tested it back in the spring with a Moldboard plow and it did better than expected without the 90lb weight plates. Plus I also imagine that's easier on the axle shafts and bearings too.
My plan is to use this in the "Greens' (lettuces and Kale) garden...it's too small an area for the tractor to work.

Talk about price.....I have an old sales flyer from the late 1960's that shows a Montgomery Ward LT that was selling for $2900....back then..


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I just got the JD this summer.The first time i used it without chains it spun in the ice.I've got to use it once with the chains.It cleared the drive and pushed 4' snow drifts.
I bought it from a friend who's husband past away.
I got
74 JD 112
71 JD 110 shows it's age more than the 74
2 37a snow throwers
1 mower deck
1 snow plow
$700
I don't have any weights or the integral hitch.Next summer I'm going see about getting a Moldboard plow for the 112.The 110 I'm going to use as the snowblower,keep the 112 as the summer garden tractor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cross you fingers that they've done better with the hydro trannys. I hated it on my rider but that was a 2005 model. When we bought the big Kubota tractor they suggested that tranny in it, the hubs almost went for it. I'm the one that said no way so we got the manual transmission and I never looked back.

They do have smaller zero turns although they are still quite a bit more than a lawn tractor. We've got a Kubota with the hydraulic trans. Makes quick work of the lawn and is cooler than having a front engine lawn tractor.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> Cross you fingers that they've done better with the hydro trannys. I hated it on my rider but that was a 2005 model. When we bought the big Kubota tractor they suggested that tranny in it, the hubs almost went for it. I'm the one that said no way so we got the manual transmission and I never looked back.
> 
> They do have smaller zero turns although they are still quite a bit more than a lawn tractor. We've got a Kubota with the hydraulic trans. Makes quick work of the lawn and is cooler than having a front engine lawn tractor.


Robin I have a Zero turn Toro 54in with hydro that I like very much , as you say it makes quick work. But, as you say, when it comes to a working tractor....not a mower,...always go with the manual transmissions...Just like with y'alls Kubota The manual is just more dependable over the long haul, they hold up better for sure.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nm156 said:


> I just got the JD this summer.The first time i used it without chains it spun in the ice.I've got to use it once with the chains.It cleared the drive and pushed 4' snow drifts.
> I bought it from a friend who's husband past away.
> I got
> 74 JD 112
> ...


NM156 that's a heck of a great deal 

I spent nearly 700 on the restore of my SS16... I gave 300 for it and a 1968 Sears Suburban S 12.. (blown engine on the S12 but all else was in good shape) with a mower deck.

If you are thinking of adding rear attachments go with a 3 point system instead of the "sleeve hitch" style. as of now there are more implements that use a 3 point hookup..and used 3 point can be gotten at fairly cheap...depending on the make, (gravely, bolens...case..etc.etc.)
If you are thinking of running a Disc...check out the Electric lifts that works with the 3 point...makes life much easier...I hope to snag one of those this spring.
The moldboard I can manually lift ...no problems....but I have my eye on a Roto-till that will most surely require a lift


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> you won't find much in the way of a manual tranny with newer mowers. everything is hydro-static and the zero turners are hydraulic powered. any particular reason you are wanting a manual?


Riding mower manual transmissions are what I'm used to, never had any problems with them. I recently replaced the hood from a junker Craftsman rider...the lower brackets finally broke off from all the years of running into things lol. It smokes alot, rings are probably shot. New batteries wont hold a charge even with new solenoid. I really dont want to keep tossing money in it. It'll be good for parts though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you have enough property for a rid on? or maybe a walk-itself behind?

I would look at TS maybe.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

dawg53 said:


> Riding mower manual transmissions are what I'm used to, never had any problems with them. I recently replaced the hood from a junker Craftsman rider...the lower brackets finally broke off from all the years of running into things lol. It smokes alot, rings are probably shot. New batteries wont hold a charge even with new solenoid. I really dont want to keep tossing money in it. It'll be good for parts though.


If you like that old mower then maybe a engine swap would fit your needs...Check out Northern Tool they have a large selection of engines at 1/2 to 1/3rd what a new "BIG NAME BRAND" engine cost, and they come in all ranges of horse power ...single cylinder or twin....I bought one a while back and have no complaints.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

jn4 said:


> If you like that old mower then maybe a engine swap would fit your needs...Check out Northern Tool they have a large selection of engines at 1/2 to 1/3rd what a new "BIG NAME BRAND" engine cost, and they come in all ranges of horse power ...single cylinder or twin....I bought one a while back and have no complaints.


Good idea,never thought about that!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

It's 23° here right now and we're expecting some snow again. Just had snow a couple days ago.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I have a two Legged mower that always works and never wears out. He is a mean machine. Hahaha, I couldn't resist that.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, I went to Northern Tool and the engine I needed was almost $400. I decided not to buy it due the electrical issues I was having, not to mention the clutch/brake was about shot. When I got home, I talked it over with the wife and decided it was time to buy a new rider despite no more manual transmissions. I then went to a local Husqvarna/Snapper dealer and talked to the owner and he explained that hydrostatic transmissions are best. I had read the same thing online and had decided to buy either a Husqvarna rider or Cub Cadet. Unfortunately Husqvarna doesnt have a 42" deck rider with hydrostatic tranny, plus they wanted a $150 freight fee for a 42" rider simply because the dealer didnt have one in stock.
Off I went to the other side of town to the Cub Cadet dealer (45 minute drive, Jacksonville is a BIG spread out city.) 
I talked extensively with the salesman about lawn tractors and he had what I wanted. It has a 3 year labor/parts warranty like Husqvarna and didnt have to pay extra for the warranty like with Craftsman riders. I have to use ethanol free gas or the warranty is void. We have several gas stations that sell ethanol free gas and it's $2.39 a gallon. Anyway, I purchased the mower and go to pick it up later this morning. The mower had pretty good reviews; Cub Cadet XT1 LT 42"


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good deal then Dawg Hope that mower gives many years of good service too


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

jn4 said:


> Good deal then Dawg Hope that mower gives many years of good service too


Thanks Jn4. I told the wife that hopefully it'll be the last mower I'll ever own...including the truck and the motorcycle!


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kohler makes a good engine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had two Husqvarnas, the first was a work horse and like you described used it for much more than it was designed for. Loved that mower. When I wore it out, I bought another. Huge mistake. It in no way competed with the quality of that first one. It was in the shop twice before it had ten hours on it. Then it decided it wasn't going to steer a couple of years later. I was done.

I have a Cub Cadet tiller. Thing is dependable and starts when I need it to. Had an issue with it once several years ago where it didn't stop when I let go of the brake handle that could have been really bad.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck with the new mower, Dawg.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

glad it all worked out. i don't think you'll be disappointed...
Jacksonville? yall mow grass about 12 months out of the year there huh?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Rosco. Normally we have to mow about 9 months a year. January, February and December are non mowing months. December 2015 was an exception. We had a lot of rain last year between July and early December, had to mow every 7-10 days, even when the grass was wet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a pic of the new lawn tractor, took it out for a spin around the yard this afternoon. It runs great!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there he is, all proud of his latest acquisition. Lookin' good there, dawg.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Robin. I'm in no hurry to mow the yard though LOL!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're kidding. When I get something new like that it drives me crazy not to be using it. That's until the new wears off anyway.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Here's a pic of the new lawn tractor, took it out for a spin around the yard this afternoon. It runs great!


NICE! I'm more like you, Dawn. I can let a new toy sit there until the "right" time


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> NICE! I'm more like you, Dawn. I can let a new toy sit there until the "right" time


It's obvious you haven't been using that tablet for long. Dawn? Really? LOL


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been called alot worse lol. Besides, I have a first name and a last name....and a WHOLE BUNCH of middle names! Hahahaha


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yup, LOL. I need to turn the word corrector off! It's annoying.

Sorry Dawg!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> I've been called alot worse lol. Besides, I have a first name and a last name....and a WHOLE BUNCH of middle names! Hahahaha


Some of which you can't reveal on the forum?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Some of which you can't reveal on the forum?


Nope, mostly sailor talk.  Besides, I dont talk like that anymore.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole, I know what you mean about the auto correct. I love how it changes words that you put in there and then later you take a look and see that you've typed something silly in there. Only way that it works fairly good it is to speak real slow but it's still changes the words sometimes. Haha.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a Samsung Galaxy that shows a line of words that it guesses you'll use. If you don't choose one, it corrects to one of those words. Eventually it does get used to some words that a person uses frequently. Like silkies comes out something like the word "simple" or "Dawn" instead of Dawg. I can turn it off but sometimes I hit a good sentence where most of the words show up as choices and I just keep hitting the word it presents. So it's trading one good thing for another. That's just on the tablet.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It does it on my phone too, Seminole. Both of my devices know most of ya'll CF names and most of the words I use here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy that shows a line of words that it guesses you'll use. If you don't choose one, it corrects to one of those words. Eventually it does get used to some words that a person uses frequently. Like silkies comes out something like the word "simple" or "Dawn" instead of Dawg. I can turn it off but sometimes I hit a good sentence where most of the words show up as choices and I just keep hitting the word it presents. So it's trading one good thing for another. That's just on the tablet.


Well I finally founed he button to turn off the thing that changes the word I typed but left the red l ree,


----------

